# Degrado USA. Maschio trans vince Miss America in concorso di bellezza.



## Devil man (11 Novembre 2022)

Il maschio trans-identificato Brían Nguyen è diventato il primo titolare del titolo all'interno *della Miss America Organization* dopo essere stato incoronato Miss Greater Derry 2023, guadagnando anche una borsa di studio insieme alla corona e al titolo.

"Nei 100 anni di storia di Miss America, sono diventato ufficialmente il PRIMO detentore del titolo transgender all'interno della Miss America Organization", ha detto Nguyen in un post su Instagram.


----------



## Devil man (11 Novembre 2022)

*Benvenuti negli stati liberali globali d'America* dove la guerra è pace, il nero è bianco, i ragazzi sono ragazze, la povertà è ricchezza, petrolio e gas sono cattivi, tutto è razzista, l'inflazione non è reale, il fentanil è buono e la polizia non dovrebbe esistere!


----------



## Andris (11 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


>


ce ne fosse una bona là in mezzo...


----------



## galianivatene (11 Novembre 2022)

come direbbero amici romagnoli… fatta roba!


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Novembre 2022)

Nove persone su dieci non hanno la minima idea dove sia il New Hampshire.

La rimanente non sa neanche che esiste.


----------



## Nomaduk (11 Novembre 2022)

no, non può essere vero. sarà lercio americano o qualcosa del genere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Novembre 2022)

Ho scritto tre commenti ma li ho dovuto cancellare tutti e tre.

Niente, a questo giro non riesco a fare un commento goliardico che non mi mandi la polizia a casa


----------



## Devil man (11 Novembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> no, non può essere vero. sarà lercio americano o qualcosa del genere.


no è tutto vero è andato anche sui telegiornali americani a rete unificate


----------



## Swaitak (11 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Il maschio trans-identificato Brían Nguyen è diventato il primo titolare del titolo transgender all'interno *della Miss America Organization* dopo essere stato incoronato Miss Greater Derry 2023, guadagnando a Nguyen una borsa di studio insieme alla corona e al titolo.
> 
> "Nei 100 anni di storia di Miss America, sono diventato ufficialmente il PRIMO detentore del titolo transgender all'interno della Miss America Organization", ha detto Nguyen in un post su Instagram.


Ha vinto la categoria Transgender, cioè quella appropriata, per cui non ci vedo nulla di male.
Mi chiedo però (anzi no , non vi azzardate a postare foto!) come fossero l* altr* concorrent*, visto la mostruosistà dell'individu*  ,pare Kim Jong Hun con la parrucca


----------



## gabri65 (11 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Il maschio trans-identificato Brían Nguyen è diventato il primo titolare del titolo transgender all'interno *della Miss America Organization* dopo essere stato incoronato Miss Greater Derry 2023, guadagnando a Nguyen una borsa di studio insieme alla corona e al titolo.
> 
> "Nei 100 anni di storia di Miss America, sono diventato ufficialmente il PRIMO detentore del titolo transgender all'interno della Miss America Organization", ha detto Nguyen in un post su Instagram.



Viste le dimensioni della testa(ta) direi di chiamarla "Miss Satan", anche come invocazione propiziatoria per l'arrivo di qualcosa di un po' più esplosivo.


----------



## Devil man (11 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ha vinto la categoria Transgender, cioè quella appropriata, per cui non ci vedo nulla di male.
> Mi chiedo però (anzi no , non vi azzardate a postare foto!) come fossero l* altr* concorrent*, visto la mostruosistà dell'individu*  ,pare Kim Jong Hun con la parrucca


no non era la categoria Transgender le altre sono donne vere, lei era l'unica transgender fra tutte donne ed hanno premiato proprio lei


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ha vinto la categoria Transgender, cioè quella appropriata, per cui non ci vedo nulla di male.
> Mi chiedo però (anzi no , non vi azzardate a postare foto!) come fossero l* altr* concorrent*, visto la mostruosistà dell'individu*  ,pare Kim Jong Hun con la parrucca



Uno dei miei commenti citava proprio Kim Jong Hun, ma c'erano anche riferimenti a maiali, bestie da macellare e cose così


----------



## Swaitak (11 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> no non era la categoria Transgendere le altre sono donne vere, lei era l'unica transgendere fra tutte donne ed hanno premiato proprio lei


ah, ho interpretato male la frase, pensavo ci fosse una sotto categoria. Allora mi devo fermare qui anch'io


----------



## TheKombo (11 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Il maschio trans-identificato Brían Nguyen è diventato il primo titolare del titolo transgender all'interno *della Miss America Organization* dopo essere stato incoronato Miss Greater Derry 2023, guadagnando anche una borsa di studio insieme alla corona e al titolo.
> 
> "Nei 100 anni di storia di Miss America, sono diventato ufficialmente il PRIMO detentore del titolo transgender all'interno della Miss America Organization", ha detto Nguyen in un post su Instagram.


Meritiamo l'esistinzione


----------



## bmb (11 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Il maschio trans-identificato Brían Nguyen è diventato il primo titolare del titolo transgender all'interno *della Miss America Organization* dopo essere stato incoronato Miss Greater Derry 2023, guadagnando anche una borsa di studio insieme alla corona e al titolo.
> 
> "Nei 100 anni di storia di Miss America, sono diventato ufficialmente il PRIMO detentore del titolo transgender all'interno della Miss America Organization", ha detto Nguyen in un post su Instagram.


Manca una parte del titolo.

DEGRADO USA


----------



## Devil man (11 Novembre 2022)

il messaggio che a me arriva vedendo questo scempio è che gli "uomini" vengono sempre prima delle donne..
Considerando che tutte queste donne hanno PARTECIPATO volontariamente al concorso cercando di vincere una borsa di studio... io se fossi stato in loro avrei boicottato il concorso..

a questo punto spero veramente che King Kong con la parrucca vinca il concorso di Miss America, alla faccia delle donne è anche colpa loro se questo essere vince.


----------



## numero 3 (11 Novembre 2022)

Il romanzo di John Irving non a caso si intitola "Hotel New Hampshire" dove la normalità di una famiglia americana è proprio con 5 figli storie strane tra ebrei lesbo trans e vicissitudini varie..Lui già sapeva negli anni 80


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Novembre 2022)

Questo panzerotto ha letteralmente rubato una borsa di studio per le donne, immagino l'ira delle femministe ammeregane.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Il maschio trans-identificato Brían Nguyen è diventato il primo titolare del titolo transgender all'interno *della Miss America Organization* dopo essere stato incoronato Miss Greater Derry 2023, guadagnando anche una borsa di studio insieme alla corona e al titolo.
> 
> "Nei 100 anni di storia di Miss America, sono diventato ufficialmente il PRIMO detentore del titolo transgender all'interno della Miss America Organization", ha detto Nguyen in un post su Instagram.




A me sembra un buon motivo per uscire dalla Nato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Novembre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Manca una parte del titolo.
> 
> DEGRADO USA



Fatto


----------



## Butcher (11 Novembre 2022)

Ahahahahahahhahah


----------



## enigmistic02 (11 Novembre 2022)

Sta girando tutto al contrario. Che amarezza.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Novembre 2022)

Somiglia molto allo scaldabagno che c'è in sede dove lavoro


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Il maschio trans-identificato Brían Nguyen è diventato il primo titolare del titolo all'interno *della Miss America Organization* dopo essere stato incoronato Miss Greater Derry 2023, guadagnando anche una borsa di studio insieme alla corona e al titolo.
> 
> "Nei 100 anni di storia di Miss America, sono diventato ufficialmente il PRIMO detentore del titolo transgender all'interno della Miss America Organization", ha detto Nguyen in un post su Instagram.


Viva la figa, ragazzi. Viva noi pre 2000 che sappiamo cosa è esattamente la figa.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ce ne fosse una bona là in mezzo...


Si ma questa fa schifo da maschio, femmina e pure trans.
Gli Stati Uniti stanno diventando un abominio…se questo è l’Occidente…..


----------



## livestrong (11 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Il maschio trans-identificato Brían Nguyen è diventato il primo titolare del titolo all'interno *della Miss America Organization* dopo essere stato incoronato Miss Greater Derry 2023, guadagnando anche una borsa di studio insieme alla corona e al titolo.
> 
> "Nei 100 anni di storia di Miss America, sono diventato ufficialmente il PRIMO detentore del titolo transgender all'interno della Miss America Organization", ha detto Nguyen in un post su Instagram.


Che schifo santo dio


----------



## JDT (11 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Il maschio trans-identificato Brían Nguyen è diventato il primo titolare del titolo all'interno *della Miss America Organization* dopo essere stato incoronato Miss Greater Derry 2023, guadagnando anche una borsa di studio insieme alla corona e al titolo.
> 
> "Nei 100 anni di storia di Miss America, sono diventato ufficialmente il PRIMO detentore del titolo transgender all'interno della Miss America Organization", ha detto Nguyen in un post su Instagram.


Se mi taglio la barba e mi depilo, punto almeno al podio  .


----------



## Mika (11 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Viva la figa, ragazzi. Viva noi pre 2000 che sappiamo cosa è esattamente la figa.


E' verremo ghettizzati per questo mi sa andando avanti così


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Viva la figa, ragazzi. Viva noi pre 2000 che sappiamo cosa è esattamente la figa.



Aggiungo: zero invidia per sti ragazzini di oggi che su bomberebbero il fidanzato di Mbappè


----------



## Devil man (11 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Viva la figa, ragazzi. Viva noi pre 2000 che sappiamo cosa è esattamente la figa.


Tipo miss Russia


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Viva la figa, ragazzi. Viva noi pre 2000 che sappiamo cosa è esattamente la figa.


Fassista, omofobo, maschilista, bestia di satana  
Ps W la fregna sempre


----------



## jumpy65 (11 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Il maschio trans-identificato Brían Nguyen è diventato il primo titolare del titolo all'interno *della Miss America Organization* dopo essere stato incoronato Miss Greater Derry 2023, guadagnando anche una borsa di studio insieme alla corona e al titolo.
> 
> "Nei 100 anni di storia di Miss America, sono diventato ufficialmente il PRIMO detentore del titolo transgender all'interno della Miss America Organization", ha detto Nguyen in un post su Instagram.


unico in lizza?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (11 Novembre 2022)

Mamma mia.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (11 Novembre 2022)

Ha ragione @admin ,ormai la fregna è passata di moda.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ha ragione @admin ,ormai la fregna è passata di moda.


Siete antiquati, ora bisogna uscire solo con boiler con la sorpresa tra le cosce, sennò non sei moderno


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (11 Novembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Siete antiquati, ora bisogna uscire solo con boiler con la sorpresa tra le cosce, sennò non sei moderno


Per fortuna sono laureato in lettere antiche


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Novembre 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Per fortuna sono laureato in lettere antiche


Non é abbastanza, devi girare col boiler


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Somiglia molto allo scaldabagno che c'è in sede dove lavoro



Lavori in una discarica?


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ha ragione @admin ,ormai la fregna è passata di moda.



Tu la rovini pure con cappellini osceni


----------



## gabri65 (11 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Tipo miss Russia
> Vedi l'allegato 3826


----------



## cris (11 Novembre 2022)

Ah


----------



## Djici (11 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Tipo miss Russia
> Vedi l'allegato 3826


Non postare più cose simili che poi sarò obbligato a cancellare tutti i miei post contro Putin e pro Occidente.
Voglio l'annessione russa


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ce ne fosse una bona là in mezzo...




Almeno le altre hanno la fregna in mezzo. 

Che mondo di mierda... Che schifo dio mio. Che poi sto essere sembra un tricheco schifoso.


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2022)

Chi è nato negli anni '80 come me sarà cresciuto a pane e giornaletti e videocassette zozze acquistate rigorosamente di nascosto in edicola insieme agli amici (e poi si faceva a turno). Ricordo un film, roba primi anni '90, che si chiamava "Il culo è la figa del futuro" o roba simile. Beh, ci siamo arrivati (ma lì si intendeva ben altro...). Che bel futuro di m... in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Novembre 2022)

Temo per quella piccolina nella foto a destra del pachiderma.
Secondo me se la mangia.


----------



## Raryof (11 Novembre 2022)

Tutto qui è come se fosse antani.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (11 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tu la rovini pure con cappellini osceni


questa è opera di @Divoratore Di Stelle


----------



## danjr (11 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Il maschio trans-identificato Brían Nguyen è diventato il primo titolare del titolo all'interno *della Miss America Organization* dopo essere stato incoronato Miss Greater Derry 2023, guadagnando anche una borsa di studio insieme alla corona e al titolo.
> 
> "Nei 100 anni di storia di Miss America, sono diventato ufficialmente il PRIMO detentore del titolo transgender all'interno della Miss America Organization", ha detto Nguyen in un post su Instagram.


Onestamente è la più carina


----------



## Swaitak (11 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Chi è nato negli anni '80 come me sarà cresciuto a pane e giornaletti e videocassette zozze acquistate rigorosamente di nascosto in edicola insieme agli amici (e poi si faceva a turno). Ricordo un film, roba primi anni '90, che si chiamava "Il culo è la figa del futuro" o roba simile. Beh, ci siamo arrivati (ma lì si intendeva ben altro...). Che bel futuro di m... in tutti i sensi.


ho ancora un giornaletto con Barbara Chiappini e altre, e pure un dvd di Mario Salieri  ... possibilmente tra qualche anno diventano da collezione


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ho ancora un giornaletto con Barbara Chiappini e altre, e pure un dvd di Mario Salieri  ... possibilmente tra qualche anno diventano da collezione



Io sono cresciuto col mito di Rocco che prendeva Sandy e le ficcava la testa dentro il water mentre la…

Altro che stronz… su sessismo e co ahahahhaha


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Onestamente è la più carina



Hai mai pensato di smettere?


----------



## Devil man (11 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Io sono cresciuto col mito di Rocco che prendeva Sandy e le ficcava la testa dentro il water mentre la…
> 
> Altro che stronz… su sessismo e co ahahahhaha


Oppure facevi un po' di sano zapping televisivo dopo le ore 01:00


----------



## Devil man (11 Novembre 2022)




----------



## livestrong (11 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


>


Che schifo parte 2


----------



## Blu71 (12 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


>


"Se un clown si trasferisce in un palazzo non diventa il re, è il palazzo che diventa un circo".
[Antico proverbio turco]


----------



## vota DC (12 Novembre 2022)

Ora che ci penso DERRY è la città immaginaria dove risiede nientemeno che IT e un bel po' di mostri di Stephen King, sarebbe nel Maine però.


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Il maschio trans-identificato Brían Nguyen è diventato il primo titolare del titolo all'interno *della Miss America Organization* dopo essere stato incoronato Miss Greater Derry 2023, guadagnando anche una borsa di studio insieme alla corona e al titolo.
> 
> "Nei 100 anni di storia di Miss America, sono diventato ufficialmente il PRIMO detentore del titolo transgender all'interno della Miss America Organization", ha detto Nguyen in un post su Instagram.


Come dice Bart questa al massimo potrebbe essere Miss K Lorina


----------



## Gamma (12 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Il maschio trans-identificato Brían Nguyen è diventato il primo titolare del titolo all'interno *della Miss America Organization* dopo essere stato incoronato Miss Greater Derry 2023, guadagnando anche una borsa di studio insieme alla corona e al titolo.
> 
> "Nei 100 anni di storia di Miss America, sono diventato ufficialmente il PRIMO detentore del titolo transgender all'interno della Miss America Organization", ha detto Nguyen in un post su Instagram.


Sì, ok, ha il barbagianni e non la fagiana, ma al di là di questo """""trascurabile""""" dettaglio... dovevano far vincere proprio questa busta di fave? Ma era anche nel concorso?
Avrebbero potuto far vincere quantomeno una trans con le fattezze di una donna, piuttosto che il figlio perduto di Platinette e Kim Jon-un.


----------



## galianivatene (12 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> il messaggio che a me arriva vedendo questo scempio è che gli "uomini" vengono sempre prima delle donne..
> Considerando che tutte queste donne hanno PARTECIPATO volontariamente al concorso cercando di vincere una borsa di studio... io se fossi stato in loro avrei boicottato il concorso..
> 
> a questo punto spero veramente che King Kong con la parrucca vinca il concorso di Miss America, alla faccia delle donne è anche colpa loro se questo essere vince.


esatto, sono d’accordo.
Una volta i progressisti/femministe mettevano in dubbio la stessa essenza dei concorsi di bellezza, in quanto “maschilisti”. Almeno era un pensiero coerente, per quanto “estremista”. 

Oggi gli stessi utilizzano questo tipo di concorsi per far vincere un uomo.

Ma io me la prendo anche con chi partecipa e non dice nulla. Io mi sentirei veramente sfruttato a fini di propaganda, fossi in quelle donne.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Novembre 2022)

Io penso seriamente che ognuno debba essere libero di fare ed essere ciò che vuole, nei limiti della legalità.
Però penso che ormai si sia oltrepassata fin troppo la linea del non ritorno. 

Se io faccio un concorso che si chiama "Miss Italia" pretendo che ci siano solo ragazze nate femmine, donne vere. Se uno è trans per me puo' partecipare a "Miss trans" e gareggiare solo contro i trans. Terrei separate le cose e questa non è discriminazione, perché un trans non sarà mai e poi mai come una donna vera, è un dato di fatto. 

Un ragazzo nasce maschio, ma si sente donna e ad una certa si fa operare. Ok, sorvoliamo sullo stato psicologico di tale individuo, è colpa della società? È colpa di noi maschi etero? Non credo. 
Questo ragazzo/trans sarà sempre e comunque diverso, si deve accettare per quel che è e basta. È inutile obbligare le altre persone ad accettarlo, mischiarlo assieme alle donne facendo finta che sia come loro, non è così che funziona. 

Per fare un altro esempio: C'è chi nasce col talento per il calcio e arriva in Serie A e chi pur amando follemente questo sport non ci arriverà mai. È la natura che decide queste cose, seguendo la piega che sta prendendo la società, dovremmo far giocare nella massima serie anche le Mezze seghe assieme ai ragazzi col vero talento per questo sport. 
C'è chi nasce col talento e chi no, va accettato e basta.
Quello che fanno in America è prendere il ragazzo scarso a giocare (trans) e metterlo a giocare assieme alle persone di talento (le donne vere) una roba no sense.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Novembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io penso seriamente che ognuno debba essere libero di fare ed essere ciò che vuole, nei limiti della legalità.
> Però penso che ormai si sia oltrepassata fin troppo la linea del non ritorno.
> 
> Se io faccio un concorso che si chiama "Miss Italia" pretendo che ci siano solo ragazze nate femmine, donne vere. Se uno è trans per me puo' partecipare a "Miss trans" e gareggiare solo contro i trans. Terrei separate le cose e questa non è discriminazione, perché un trans non sarà mai e poi mai come una donna vera, è un dato di fatto.
> ...



Queste persone alla fine dei conti sono trattate come fenomeni da baraccone da inserire in qualsiasi evento.


----------



## galianivatene (12 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Queste persone alla fine dei conti sono trattate come fenomeni da baraccone da inserire in qualsiasi evento.


È proprio questo il punto. Di queste Persone, in quanto tali, non frega a nessuno una mazza. 

È la loro strumentalizzazione -e tutto il relativo potenziale politico- la parte fondamentale del discorso. 

Queste Persone sono soltanto messe in mezzo ed hanno voce finché qualcuno gli tiene il microfono, per usare una metafora.


----------



## Devil man (12 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Swaitak (12 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3829


di sto passo ci penserà l'evoluzione, tipo le lucertole


----------



## Devil man (12 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> di sto passo ci penserà l'evoluzione, tipo le lucertole


ormai in america ci sono le coppie lesbiche che adottano i bambini e gli scelgono loro il sesso a seconda di come sta bene a loro....
Già stanno spuntando diversi video di ragazzi e ragazze adolescenti che si pentono di aver cambiato sesso e di essere stati condizionati.... gesù...


----------



## danjr (12 Novembre 2022)

la bellezza è un fattore soggettivo dai


----------



## Blu71 (12 Novembre 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> la bellezza è un fattore soggettivo dai



La bellezza si. La bruttezza no.


----------



## Davidoff (12 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ormai in america ci sono le coppie lesbiche che adottano i bambini e gli scelgono loro il sesso a seconda di come sta bene a loro....
> Già stanno spuntando diversi video di ragazzi e ragazze adolescenti che si pentono di aver cambiato sesso e di essere stati condizionati.... gesù...


Le culture più ridicole e disfunzionali alla lunga vengono soppiantate da quelle più sensate ed efficienti, gli americani hanno intrapreso con gioia questa direzione. Verranno spazzati via dai talebani musulmani, così come il resto dell’Occidente che ha per sport nazionale il tagliarsi le p***e ( nel caso specifico letteralmente) da solo.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Blu71 (13 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3839



Ma avvisa prima di postare queste cose!


----------



## Swaitak (13 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3839


Mariangela aveva previsto il vaiolo delle scimmie


----------



## Blu71 (13 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Mariangela* aveva previsto il vaiolo delle scimmie



…era la scimmia


----------



## Swaitak (13 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> …era la scimmia


ed il fidanzato Piero Bongo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ed il fidanzato Piero Bongo



Che bello quando si poteva scherzare su scimmie e cesse....


----------



## Blu71 (13 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Che bello quando si poteva scherzare su scimmie e cesse....



Che bello quando sul forum ci stava la sezione Album della Gnocca.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Novembre 2022)

Oppure questo... guardate dal minuto 1:20 

Pensate di farla adesso una scena così...


----------



## Kayl (13 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ormai in america ci sono le coppie lesbiche che adottano i bambini e gli scelgono loro il sesso a seconda di come sta bene a loro....
> Già stanno spuntando diversi video di ragazzi e ragazze adolescenti che si pentono di aver cambiato sesso e di essere stati condizionati.... gesù...


ma mica adesso, è una cosa che capita da anni. Tra l'altro certi ospedali e cliniche operavano pure i minorenni, bambini inclusi, senza alcun approfondimento psicologico, e sai perché? Perché i trans sono i soggetti più redditizi per gli ospedali, ognuno contando le varie operazioni, le cure ormonali e tutto il resto vale ben oltre i centomila dollari. E infatti diverse cliniche e settori degli ospedali sono stati bombardati di denunce da parte di genitori non informati e/o da ex pazienti che si sono visti rovinare la vita perché sti qua hanno assecondato un momento di incertezza e di fragilità dei loro pazienti per convincerli a operarsi senza alcun supporto psicologico. Quindi questa situazione si protrarrà proprio per questo, ancor più in america, proprio perché sono "macchine da soldi" (termine non mio, ma di una dottoressa che aprì un reparto d'ospedale in favore di queste operazioni giustificandolo con questo termine).


----------



## Blu71 (13 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oppure questo... guardate dal minuto 1:20
> 
> Pensate di farla adesso una scena così...



Ci sarebbe la rivolta delle due affollate categorie citate


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Novembre 2022)

E poi c'è chi lo insulta sul forum


----------



## Devil man (13 Novembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> ma mica adesso, è una cosa che capita da anni. Tra l'altro certi ospedali e cliniche operavano pure i minorenni, bambini inclusi, senza alcun approfondimento psicologico, e sai perché? Perché i trans sono i soggetti più redditizi per gli ospedali, ognuno contando le varie operazioni, le cure ormonali e tutto il resto vale ben oltre i centomila dollari. E infatti diverse cliniche e settori degli ospedali sono stati bombardati di denunce da parte di genitori non informati e/o da ex pazienti che si sono visti rovinare la vita perché sti qua hanno assecondato un momento di incertezza e di fragilità dei loro pazienti per convincerli a operarsi senza alcun supporto psicologico. Quindi questa situazione si protrarrà proprio per questo, ancor più in america, proprio perché sono "macchine da soldi" (termine non mio, ma di una dottoressa che aprì un reparto d'ospedale in favore di queste operazioni giustificandolo con questo termine).


Gli unici che possono distruggere il sistema sono proprio quelli finiti nel tritacarne.. quando inizieranno a spuntare class action a gogò da miliardi di dollari.. vedremo se cambieranno registro.


----------



## Kayl (13 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Gli unici che possono distruggere il sistema sono proprio quelli finiti nel tritacarne.. quando inizieranno a spuntare class action a gogò da miliardi di dollari.. vedremo se cambieranno registro.


in realtà quelli finiti nel tritacarne gli stessi trans li definiscono dei cojoni...


----------

